# Tivia 1/24



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2020)

trivia 1/24
DID YOU KNOW...
With a murder every 21 minutes, Venezuela is the second most  violent country
in the world where a war is not taking place. El Salvador is  first, with a
murder rate of 103 per 100,000.


1. Who is the sole Greek Olympian whose name remains the same  in Roman myth?
  a. - Aphrodite
  b. - Apollo
  c. -  Hephaestus
  d. - Hestia
2. Name the Superhero who got his powers from a serum  ...
  a. – the Hulk
  b. – the Flea
  c. – the Flash
  d. – Captain America
3. What was the name of the Iraqi ballistic missile most  feared during the
1991 Gulf War?
4. In which of the Fifty is Charles Lindbergh buried  ?
  a. - Hawaii
  b. - Virginia
  c. - Washington, D.C.
  d. - Michigan
5. Strange Words are These ; POLYHIDROSIS -
  a. - Fluid in the lungs
  b. - Excessive Sweating
  c. - Water on the Brain
  d. - Constant shedding of tears
6. Who did Billie Jean King defeat in a 1973 tennis match,  billed as "The 
Battle of the Sexes"?
7. How fast can a greyhound run?
  a. - 35 MPH
  B. - 40 MPH
  C. - 45 MPH
  D. - 50 MPH
8. Easy Question;
What animal is the official state reptile of Florida,  Louisiana and 
Mississippi?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Addams Family's "Thing"'s full name is Thing T.  Thing.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. – d (Super Soldier Serum)
3. SCUD
4. - a
5. - b
6. Bobby Riggs
7. - c
8. Alligator

TRUTH !!
Thing, whose full name is Thing T. Thing, helps the Addams  Family in various
ways such as getting the mail, lighting cigars and changing  the television
channel. In the 1960s television series, Thing emerged from a  box, but in
later films, thanks to special effects, ran on his fingertips.  Thing, played
in the 1960s by Ted Cassidy (Lurch), was usually a right hand.  However,
Cassidy occasionally switched to his left to see if anyone  would notice.


----------

